# bottleneck: router or wireless card? [SOLVED]

## Efo

Hi guys,

I recently got a NAS and I wired it to my router ASUS RT-AC68U. If I wire my box to the router and connect to NAS, I get upload speeds (to NAS) of 50MB/s and download speed of over 100MB/s. However, if use my wireless card intel 3165 I get upload speed of 7MB/s and download speeds of 8.5MB/s. I am testing with a 1.6 GB single file.

I am using the 5GHz frequency connection to the router and my laptop is 6 feet away from it. Nothing else is on the router, and the router has the latest firmware (3.0.0.4.385.20632 ).

I think the wireless numbers are pretty low, and I am trying to figure out if the bottleneck is the router configuration or the wireless card configuration.

Any help is always appreciated,

EfoLast edited by Efo on Wed Aug 19, 2020 7:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

100MB/s is normal for gigabit ethernet and 8-12MB is normal for 65-135Mbps 802.11n. Is your hardware rated for higher?

----------

## Efo

Hi Ant P.,

I agree with the ethernet speeds, but the wireless connection seems slow to me. I cant find actual benchmarks. Here is what I have:

Router ASUS RT-AC68U:

1300 Mbps 802.11ac at 5 GHz gives Gigabit wireless data rates, while Broadcom® TurboQAM™ technology super-charges 2.4 GHz 802.11n performance from 450 Mbps to 600 Mbps with compatible devices. 

Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless AC 3165:

    TX/RX Streams 1X1

    Bands 2.4 GHz, 5 GHz

    Max Speed 433 Mbps

    Wi-Fi CERTIFIED* 802.11ac

    Compliance FIPS, FISMA

    Bluetooth Version 4.2

    Integrated Bluetooth Yes

I was unable to find benchmarks, but 7-8MB/s seem low to me. If that's the expected performance, then it is what it is.... I just would like to know I am getting a fair performance out of the hardware.

Thanks for helping,

Efo

----------

## mike155

It seems we have two threads about the same topic. See: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1117590.html

----------

## Efo

Hi Mike155,

Thanks for the info. I will try to answer your questions here so not to hijack the other thread if that's ok.

I think I already run the tests at the beginning of that thread. Here is the other info:

```

$ iwconfig wlp3s0

wlp3s0    IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"nowhere"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:5.745 GHz  Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

          Bit Rate=86.7 Mb/s   Tx-Power=22 dBm

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality=69/70  Signal level=-41 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:22   Missed beacon:0

```

Edit: seems like the card bit rate agrees with what I am getting. Shouldnt the card handle more according to its specs? If yes, is this then a driver issue/configuration?

----------

## mike155

Thanks for the data.

Link Quality=69/70 - good

Signal level=-41 dBm - good

Frequency:5.745 GHz - good

Bit Rate=86.7 Mb/s - NOT good. But it's in agreement with your measurement results 'upload speed of 7MB/s and download speeds of 8.5MB/s'. 

The 'Bit Rate' value should be much higher. 

Next step: let's try to find out which bit rates and capabilities your router offers. Please run either

```
iwlist scan
```

 or 

```
iw dev wlp3s0 scan
```

The command will display data for ALL wireless networks around you. Please post the data for YOUR OWN network (look at the SSID). Don't forget to anonymize critical data.

----------

## Efo

Thanks Mike155, I am learning something :)

```

          Cell 11 - Address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

                    Channel:149

                    Frequency:5.745 GHz

                    Quality=69/70  Signal level=-41 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"nowhere"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000b628a1fe6

                    Extra: Last beacon: 42ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C536F6D6577686572655F3547

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 0B050300030000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AAD0917FFFFFF0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1695080400000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F080400080000000040

                    IE: Unknown: BF0CB259820FEAFF0000EAFF0000

                    IE: Unknown: C0050095000000

                    IE: Unknown: C3020002

                    IE: Unknown: DDAE0050F204104A0001101044000102103B000103104700105D3B763B1CB4C771EF714AA548\n

                   D549A8102100154153555354654B20436F6D707574657220496E632E1023001C57692D46692050726F74656374656420536\n

                   574757020526F757465721024000852542D41433638551042001134303A62303A37363A61653A39353A39301054000800060\n

                   050F20400011011000852542D4143363855100800022008103C0001031049000600372A000120

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180203009C0000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101840003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 46052000000000

```

Looks like the router is not being nice.

Overly long line wrapped by NeddySeagoon

----------

## mike155

A wild guess: it could be related to channel 149, which can be a bit special, depending on the regulatory domain. See: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wireless_Local_Area_Network#Nutzungsbedingungen. It's in German, unfortunately. But you can see that channel149 is forbidden in some countries and power-limited in Europe. Try to set your router to channel 48 or 108 and retry.

'iwlist scan' doesn't tell us everything. Please post the output of

```
iw dev wlp3s0 scan
```

for your network as well as the output of

```
iw phy
```

 and of 

```
iw reg get
```

BTW: it seems that the iw tools show bit rates only for up to 54 Mb/s. If your router supports high-speed modes, 'iw dev wlp3s0 scan' will show HT and VHT entries.

----------

## Efo

... not that easy then :)

Ok, here we go:

```
$ iwlist scan

Cell 09 - Address: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

                    Channel:48

                    Frequency:5.24 GHz (Channel 48)

                    Quality=65/70  Signal level=-45 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"nowhere"

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000000598b36

                    Extra: Last beacon: 42148ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000C536F6D6577686572655F3547

                    IE: Unknown: 01088C129824B048606C

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 0B0502000D0000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AAD0917FFFFFF0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1630080400000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 7F080400080000000040

                    IE: Unknown: BF0CB259820FEAFF0000EAFF0000

                    IE: Unknown: C0050030000000

                    IE: Unknown: C3020002

                    IE: Unknown: DDAE0050F204104A0001101044000102103B000103104700105D3B763B1CB4C771EF714AA548D5

                                         49A8102100154153555354654B20436F6D707574657220496E632E1023001C57692D46692050726

                                         F74656374656420536574757020526F757465721024000852542D41433638551042001134303A62

                                         303A37363A61653A39353A39301054000800060050F20400011011000852542D414336385510080

                                         0022008103C0001031049000600372A000120

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180202009C0000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101880003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 46052000000000

```

 and 

```
$ iw dev wlp3s0 scan

BSS xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx(on wlp3s0) -- associated

   last seen: 19690.835s [boottime]

   TSF: 279113494 usec (0d, 00:04:39)

   freq: 5240

   beacon interval: 100 TUs

   capability: ESS Privacy RadioMeasure (0x1011)

   signal: -44.00 dBm

   last seen: 3166 ms ago

   Information elements from Probe Response frame:

   SSID: nowhere

   Supported rates: 6.0* 9.0 12.0* 18.0 24.0* 36.0 48.0 54.0 

   RSN:    * Version: 1

       * Group cipher: CCMP

       * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP

       * Authentication suites: PSK

       * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC 1-GTKSA-RC (0x000c)

   BSS Load:

       * station count: 4

       * channel utilisation: 11/255

       * available admission capacity: 0 [*32us]

   HT capabilities:

      Capabilities: 0x9ad

         RX LDPC

         HT20

         SM Power Save disabled

         RX HT20 SGI

         TX STBC

         RX STBC 1-stream

         Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

         No DSSS/CCK HT40

      Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

      Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

      HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-23

      HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

   HT operation:

       * primary channel: 48

       * secondary channel offset: no secondary

       * STA channel width: 20 MHz

       * RIFS: 1

       * HT protection: no

       * non-GF present: 1

       * OBSS non-GF present: 0

       * dual beacon: 0

       * dual CTS protection: 0

       * STBC beacon: 0

       * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

       * PCO active: 0

       * PCO phase: 0

   Extended capabilities:

       * Extended Channel Switching

       * BSS Transition

       * Operating Mode Notification

       * Max Number Of MSDUs In A-MSDU is unlimited

   VHT capabilities:

      VHT Capabilities (0x0f8259b2):

         Max MPDU length: 11454

         Supported Channel Width: neither 160 nor 80+80

         RX LDPC

         short GI (80 MHz)

         TX STBC

         SU Beamformer

         SU Beamformee

      VHT RX MCS set:

         1 streams: MCS 0-9

         2 streams: MCS 0-9

         3 streams: MCS 0-9

         4 streams: not supported

         5 streams: not supported

         6 streams: not supported

         7 streams: not supported

         8 streams: not supported

      VHT RX highest supported: 0 Mbps

      VHT TX MCS set:

         1 streams: MCS 0-9

         2 streams: MCS 0-9

         3 streams: MCS 0-9

         4 streams: not supported

         5 streams: not supported

         6 streams: not supported

         7 streams: not supported

         8 streams: not supported

      VHT TX highest supported: 0 Mbps

   VHT operation:

       * channel width: 0 (20 or 40 MHz)

       * center freq segment 1: 48

       * center freq segment 2: 0

       * VHT basic MCS set: 0x0000

   WPS:    * Version: 1.0

       * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

       * Response Type: 3 (AP)

       * UUID: 5d3b763b-1cb4-c771-ef71-4aa548d549a8

       * Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

       * Model: Wi-Fi Protected Setup Router

       * Model Number: RT-AC68U

       * Serial Number: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

       * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

       * Device name: RT-AC68U

       * Config methods: Display

       * RF Bands: 0x3

       * Unknown TLV (0x1049, 6 bytes): 00 37 2a 00 01 20

   WMM:    * Parameter version 1

       * u-APSD

       * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

       * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

       * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

       * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

```

well, you were right, HT20 is there

```
$ iw phy

Wiphy phy0

        max # scan SSIDs: 20

        max scan IEs length: 425 bytes

        max # sched scan SSIDs: 20

        max # match sets: 11

        max # scan plans: 2

        max scan plan interval: 65535

        max scan plan iterations: 254

        Retry short limit: 7

        Retry long limit: 4

        Coverage class: 0 (up to 0m)

        Device supports RSN-IBSS.

        Device supports AP-side u-APSD.

        Device supports T-DLS.

        Supported Ciphers:

                * WEP40 (00-0f-ac:1)

                * WEP104 (00-0f-ac:5)

                * TKIP (00-0f-ac:2)

                * CCMP-128 (00-0f-ac:4)

                * CMAC (00-0f-ac:6)

        Available Antennas: TX 0 RX 0

        Supported interface modes:

                 * IBSS

                 * managed

                 * AP

                 * AP/VLAN

                 * monitor

                 * P2P-client

                 * P2P-GO

                 * P2P-device

        Band 1:

                Capabilities: 0x11ee

                        HT20/HT40

                        SM Power Save disabled

                        RX HT20 SGI

                        RX HT40 SGI

                        TX STBC

                        RX STBC 1-stream

                        Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

                        DSSS/CCK HT40

                Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

                Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

                HT Max RX data rate: 150 Mbps

                HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-7

                TX unequal modulation not supported

                HT TX Max spatial streams: 2

                HT TX MCS rate indexes supported may differ

                Bitrates (non-HT):

                        * 1.0 Mbps

                        * 2.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 5.5 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 11.0 Mbps (short preamble supported)

                        * 6.0 Mbps

                        * 9.0 Mbps

                        * 12.0 Mbps

                        * 18.0 Mbps

                        * 24.0 Mbps

                        * 36.0 Mbps

                        * 48.0 Mbps

                        * 54.0 Mbps

                Frequencies:

                        * 2412 MHz [1] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2417 MHz [2] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2422 MHz [3] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2427 MHz [4] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2432 MHz [5] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2437 MHz [6] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2442 MHz [7] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2447 MHz [8] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2452 MHz [9] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2457 MHz [10] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2462 MHz [11] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2467 MHz [12] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2472 MHz [13] (22.0 dBm)

                        * 2484 MHz [14] (disabled)

        Band 2:

                Capabilities: 0x11ee

                        HT20/HT40

                        SM Power Save disabled

                        RX HT20 SGI

                        RX HT40 SGI

                        TX STBC

                        RX STBC 1-stream

                        Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

                        DSSS/CCK HT40

                Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

                Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

                HT Max RX data rate: 150 Mbps

                HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-7

                TX unequal modulation not supported

                HT TX Max spatial streams: 2

                HT TX MCS rate indexes supported may differ

                VHT Capabilities (0x33807120):

                        Max MPDU length: 3895

                        Supported Channel Width: neither 160 nor 80+80

                        short GI (80 MHz)

                        SU Beamformee

                        RX antenna pattern consistency

                        TX antenna pattern consistency

                VHT RX MCS set:

                        1 streams: MCS 0-9

                        2 streams: not supported

                        3 streams: not supported

                        4 streams: not supported

                        5 streams: not supported

                        6 streams: not supported

                        7 streams: not supported

                        8 streams: not supported

                VHT RX highest supported: 0 Mbps

                VHT TX MCS set:

                        1 streams: MCS 0-9

                        2 streams: not supported

                        3 streams: not supported

                        4 streams: not supported

                        5 streams: not supported

                        6 streams: not supported

                        7 streams: not supported

                        8 streams: not supported

                VHT TX highest supported: 0 Mbps

                Bitrates (non-HT):

                        * 6.0 Mbps

                        * 9.0 Mbps

                        * 12.0 Mbps

                        * 18.0 Mbps

                        * 24.0 Mbps

                        * 36.0 Mbps

                        * 48.0 Mbps

                        * 54.0 Mbps

                Frequencies:

                        * 5180 MHz [36] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

                        * 5200 MHz [40] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

                        * 5220 MHz [44] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

                        * 5240 MHz [48] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

                        * 5260 MHz [52] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5280 MHz [56] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5300 MHz [60] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5320 MHz [64] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5500 MHz [100] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5520 MHz [104] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5540 MHz [108] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5560 MHz [112] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5580 MHz [116] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5600 MHz [120] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5620 MHz [124] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5640 MHz [128] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5660 MHz [132] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5680 MHz [136] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5700 MHz [140] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5720 MHz [144] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

                        * 5745 MHz [149] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

                        * 5765 MHz [153] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

                        * 5785 MHz [157] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

                        * 5805 MHz [161] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

                        * 5825 MHz [165] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

        Supported commands:

                 * new_interface

                 * set_interface

                 * new_key

                 * start_ap

                 * new_station

                 * set_bss

                 * authenticate

                 * associate

                 * deauthenticate

                 * disassociate

                 * join_ibss

                 * remain_on_channel

                 * set_tx_bitrate_mask

                 * frame

                 * frame_wait_cancel

                 * set_wiphy_netns

                 * set_channel

                 * set_wds_peer

                 * tdls_mgmt

                 * tdls_oper

                 * start_sched_scan

                 * probe_client

                 * set_noack_map

                 * register_beacons

                 * start_p2p_device

                 * set_mcast_rate

                 * connect

                 * disconnect

                 * channel_switch

                 * set_qos_map

                 * add_tx_ts

                 * set_multicast_to_unicast

        Supported TX frame types:

                 * IBSS: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * managed: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * AP: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * mesh point: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * P2P-client: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * P2P-device: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

        Supported RX frame types:

                 * IBSS: 0x40 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * managed: 0x40 0xd0

                 * AP: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * mesh point: 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * P2P-client: 0x40 0xd0

                 * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * P2P-device: 0x40 0xd0

        WoWLAN support:

                 * wake up on disconnect

                 * wake up on magic packet

                 * wake up on pattern match, up to 20 patterns of 16-128 bytes,

                   maximum packet offset 0 bytes

                 * can do GTK rekeying

                 * wake up on GTK rekey failure

                 * wake up on EAP identity request

                 * wake up on 4-way handshake

                 * wake up on rfkill release

                 * wake up on network detection, up to 11 match sets

        software interface modes (can always be added):

                 * AP/VLAN

                 * monitor

        valid interface combinations:

                 * #{ managed } <= 1, #{ AP, P2P-client, P2P-GO } <= 1, #{ P2P-device } <= 1,

                   total <= 3, #channels <= 2

        HT Capability overrides:

                 * MCS: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

                 * maximum A-MSDU length

                 * supported channel width

                 * short GI for 40 MHz

                 * max A-MPDU length exponent

                 * min MPDU start spacing

        Device supports TX status socket option.

        Device supports HT-IBSS.

        Device supports SAE with AUTHENTICATE command

        Device supports low priority scan.

        Device supports scan flush.

        Device supports per-vif TX power setting

        P2P GO supports CT window setting

        P2P GO supports opportunistic powersave setting

        Driver supports full state transitions for AP/GO clients

        Driver supports a userspace MPM

        Driver/device bandwidth changes during BSS lifetime (AP/GO mode)

        Device supports static SMPS

        Device supports dynamic SMPS

        Device supports WMM-AC admission (TSPECs)

        Device supports configuring vdev MAC-addr on create.

        Device supports TDLS channel switching

        Device supports randomizing MAC-addr in scans.

        Device supports randomizing MAC-addr in sched scans.

        Device supports randomizing MAC-addr in net-detect scans.

        Supported extended features:

                * [ VHT_IBSS ]: VHT-IBSS

                * [ RRM ]: RRM

                * [ SCAN_START_TIME ]: scan start timestamp

                * [ BSS_PARENT_TSF ]: BSS last beacon/probe TSF

                * [ SET_SCAN_DWELL ]: scan dwell setting

                * [ FILS_STA ]: STA FILS (Fast Initial Link Setup)

                * [ CONTROL_PORT_OVER_NL80211 ]: control port over nl80211

                * [ TXQS ]: FQ-CoDel-enabled intermediate TXQs

```

and

```
$ iw reg get

global

country 00: DFS-UNSET

        (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (N/A, 20), (N/A)

        (2457 - 2482 @ 20), (N/A, 20), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-IR

        (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (N/A, 20), (N/A), NO-OFDM, NO-IR

        (5170 - 5250 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-IR

        (5250 - 5330 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-IR

        (5490 - 5730 @ 160), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), DFS, NO-IR

        (5735 - 5835 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (N/A), NO-IR

        (57240 - 63720 @ 2160), (N/A, 0), (N/A)

phy#0 (self-managed)

country XX: DFS-UNSET

        (2402 - 2437 @ 40), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-80MHZ, NO-160MHZ

        (2422 - 2462 @ 40), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-80MHZ, NO-160MHZ

        (2447 - 2482 @ 40), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-80MHZ, NO-160MHZ

        (5170 - 5190 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5190 - 5210 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5210 - 5230 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5230 - 5250 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5250 - 5270 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5270 - 5290 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5290 - 5310 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5310 - 5330 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5490 - 5510 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5510 - 5530 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5530 - 5550 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5550 - 5570 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5570 - 5590 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5590 - 5610 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5610 - 5630 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5630 - 5650 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5650 - 5670 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5670 - 5690 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5690 - 5710 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5710 - 5730 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5735 - 5755 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5755 - 5775 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5775 - 5795 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5795 - 5815 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5815 - 5835 @ 20), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-80MHZ, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

```

Last edited by Efo on Sat Aug 15, 2020 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Ok, so your router supports both HT and VHT - and your laptop as well. Regulatory domain info doesn't seem to be valid. In which country do you live?

----------

## Efo

:)Last edited by Efo on Sat Aug 15, 2020 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

I guess that switching to channel 48 didn't help, right?

Does https://medium.com/@arjuna.deltoso/slow-wifi-connection-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-with-intel-wireless-3165-dual-band-wireless-ac-3165-fd5895fa30d6 help?

 *Arjuna Del Toso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Reading some more I finally found the right combination of parameters (enable antenna aggregation, disable Bluetooth coexistence):
> 
> ...

 

----------

## Efo

Sorry about that, no channel 48 didnt help

I tried:

```
rmmod -f iwlmvm; rmmod -f iwlwifi; modprobe -rv iwlwifi && modprobe -v iwlwifi bt_coex_active=0 11n_disable=8
```

but unfortunately this didnt help either....

Edit: I dont have iwldvm module

----------

## mike155

You could also try the parameters suggested at https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/397370/wireless-network-slow-speed-inconsistant-connection-intel-dual-band-wireless

in the 'answer' section and also in the comment below the answer. It might be necessary to reboot and load the iwlwifi kernel module with the new options during system boot.

----------

## Efo

I tried 

```
$ rmmod -f iwlmvm

$ modprobe -rv iwlwifi

$ modprobe -v iwlwifi bt_coex_active=0 swcrypto=1 11n_disable=8

$ iw dev wlp3s0 set power_save off

```

but no luck; I noticed that 

```
 Important

In case the wireless configuration API (CONFIG_CFG80211) is built into the kernel (<*>) instead as a module (<M>), the driver won't be able to load regulatory.db from /lib/firmware resulting in broken regulatory domain support. Please set CONFIG_CFG80211=m or add regulatory.db and regulatory.db.p7s to CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE. 
```

in iwlwifi wiki, that's related on what you mentioned... I am looking into this right now.

----------

## Efo

I tried to compile the driver in the kernel with

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="iwlwifi-7265D-29.ucode regulatory.db regulatory.db.p7s"
```

but nothing changed... I am running out of ideas... btw, does

```
...

HT Max RX data rate: 150 Mbps

...
```

make sense given the the card is advertised as "up to 433 Mbps"?

----------

## Efo

It turns out it was the router. I installed the Merlin firmware and followed 

L&LD instructions. 

Now I get between 30 and 40MBps upload and download, not the nominal 1300Mbps claimed by the 5GHz band, but I think it is reasonable.

Thanks for the help!

----------

